# Just bought it. Panerai PAM111: Genuine or replica?



## tudor_bjj (Mar 9, 2018)

Hello!
I just purchased a Panerai PAM111 from Relojes La Hora Barcelona through Chrono24 for 3500 euros. Can you tell me if it's gen or replica? Thanks a lot!


----------



## elchicomalo (Dec 10, 2015)

Looks real. Enjoy it!


----------



## Sub4 (May 5, 2009)

Looks legit! Good one. Did you get box and papers too?


----------



## tudor_bjj (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks for the answers! No box and papers. Probably that was the reason for the price. In Europe the prices are usually higher than US and Asia


----------



## WatchHound007 (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks just like mine, legit!

Although I would have confirmed authenticity _before_ plunking down my cash :-d


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

WatchHound007 said:


> Looks just like mine, legit!
> 
> Although I would have confirmed authenticity _before_ plunking down my cash :-d


what he said 

but the movement looks ok.


----------



## diablogt (Oct 11, 2009)

From the photos, your watch is likely to be fake with a gen dial, although obviously you could argue otherwise as only you have the physical watch to inspect. Why not bring it to a store and find out? If you are not sure then tbh, you can never be sure with online photos anyway, unless you bought a fake watch and just came here to screw around.

Things looking wrong with the watch: 
- Serial engraving (I...)is flat, the real deal has deeper and thinner engraving
- The 'officine panerai' engraving is too close to the ring
- The Y incabloc looks fake

This is the best photo I found online of the real deal. Again, I could be wrong, go to the AD if you really wanna find out.


----------



## psamw (Feb 12, 2017)

The only way to know for sure if watch is fake or not is to take it to a store nearby for checking, although watch looks good in my opinion.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Why buy it and then ask???

Do you think the dealer is selling fakes???


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

Always buy the seller before you buy the watch
I learned these words of wisdom from this forum


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I noted this is the first time for the op to post on WUS. If the op is asking whether this might or might not be genuine, I suspect the op is already worried. My inclination would be for an expert who is knowledgeable about the 111 to certify that it is not counterfeit. As @sauuce said "Always buy the seller before you buy the watch" is fantastic advice. If my wife tells me she loves me, I check it out! :think:


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Couple things off:

The CG pin should be mirror polished, not brushed.

The I series made in Austria strap should NOT comes with the keeper tab, unless it's the butterfly clasps model rubber strap(which you can tell because the pin will be flowing in that case because the notch is wider). The keeper tab model rubber strap for the pin buckle came much later.

The lume block on the hands is not consistent of the I series hands. The older hands, the lume block is slightly shorter. This could be a later service dial or a Gen dial on a fake watch.

Could a throw-together service parts watch or a fake/gen combo. I would have it checked out.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I’m always suspicious of the new member asking if something is a replica. It smells like someone who is trying to get opinions from experienced watch people to see if the latest fake will pass as legit. No disrespect to the OP if he’s legit, but it seems strange to me.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Hoppyjr said:


> I'm always suspicious of the new member asking if something is a replica. It smells like someone who is trying to get opinions from experienced watch people to see if the latest fake will pass as legit. No disrespect to the OP if he's legit, but it seems strange to me.


There's a whole community of people dedicated to make a fake watch looking like a real thing. Some of the gents would make comparison video review of different version of the fake and even custom order gen part to retrofit into a fake watch just to make it the experience more genuine. I understand there's a market for fake watches from the counterfeiter's point of view from an economy standpoint but I just baffled by the level of dedication by the user. It's like they are trying to polish a turd, at the end of the day, no matter how much work or real parts you throw at it, it's still a fake watch and they know it.

Anyway, we are getting off topic here.


----------



## Vicar69 (Nov 19, 2017)

WatchHound007 said:


> Looks just like mine, legit!
> 
> Although I would have confirmed authenticity _before_ plunking down my cash :-d


What he said  !!

Anyway - does look legit - lucky for you!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

iam7head said:


> There's a whole community of people dedicated to make a fake watch looking like a real thing. Some of the gents would make comparison video review of different version of the fake and even custom order gen part to retrofit into a fake watch just to make it the experience more genuine. I understand there's a market for fake watches from the counterfeiter's point of view from an economy standpoint but I just baffled by the level of dedication by the user. It's like they are trying to polish a turd, at the end of the day, no matter how much work or real parts you throw at it, it's still a fake watch and they know it.
> 
> Anyway, we are getting off topic here.


There's entire forums dedicated to replica's. I don't participate, but know many members here and elsewhere dabble. I'm not being dramatic it's just the disgusting truth.

Not for me.


----------



## Ignaceworang (Sep 20, 2015)

That particular forum is good to learn how to avoid buying replicas. I'm lurking there to find out all there is to know whenever I decide to buy particular watch in secondary market.



JayVeeez said:


> There's entire forums dedicated to replica's. I don't participate, but know many members here and elsewhere dabble. I'm not being dramatic it's just the disgusting truth.
> 
> Not for me.


----------



## limingbin (Jan 29, 2010)

Take it to a local watch repair shop and see. Photos and in-person inspection can make a big difference.


----------



## Vicar69 (Nov 19, 2017)

psamw said:


> The only way to know for sure if watch is fake or not is to take it to a store nearby for checking, although watch looks good in my opinion.


\

Copies of the 111 are now considered 'super reps' in the rep community - and there are stories of actual PAM Boutiques being asked to verify them as fakes and NOT being able to do so...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Vicar69 said:


> \
> 
> Copies of the 111 are now considered 'super reps' in the rep community - and there are stories of actual PAM Boutiques being asked to verify them as fakes and NOT being able to do so...


Then when they get that good no one has any hope of spotting them!!

Its like in the U.K apparently 1:10 of the old £1 coins were actually fakes.


----------



## Vicar69 (Nov 19, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Then when they get that good no one has any hope of spotting them!!
> 
> Its like in the U.K apparently 1:10 of the old £1 coins were actually fakes.


I know, I know. I've looked at the PAM 111 reps, and I'll be buggered if I can see the difference these days.

As for pound coins....in all these years I have never, ever been pulled up on having a fake one....but if they are one in ten....I must literally have been peddling thousands of the buggers over the years!!!!


----------



## gogeo (Dec 17, 2015)

Friend has a fake pam, thing weights like 1/3 of mine...he handed it to me and I immediately said that it was fake based on weight and you can't feel the automatic movement, he now thinks that I'm a watch expert &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

gogeo said:


> Friend has a fake pam, thing weights like 1/3 of mine...he handed it to me and I immediately said that it was fake based on weight and you can't feel the automatic movement, he now thinks that I'm a watch expert &#55357;&#56834;


Is yours crafted out of stone?


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

When I was living in China I saw many samples and was able to handle quite a few, and the good ones are almost impossible to detect. Only the movement (small details of it) may show that is not a Panerai, the case, dial, hands and lume are identical to the real ones, just like the real thing. And they will only get better, I'm afraid...


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

All the more reason I buy from AD for 99% of my purchases. These scammers are getting better and better everyday. I know I pay more, but I dont question whats on my wrist then and I sleep well knowing its genuine.


----------



## CGP (Feb 24, 2018)

You all have me scared to look at PAM's! I've been on Omega because they are a bit easier to spot replicas. I also always pick up full box and paper sets. Was thinking about dabbling in Panerai but now...yikes. OP, I hope your piece is legit, it looks great!


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

CGP said:


> You all have me scared to look at PAM's! I've been on Omega because they are a bit easier to spot replicas. I also always pick up full box and paper sets. Was thinking about dabbling in Panerai but now...yikes. OP, I hope your piece is legit, it looks great!


If you follow your same guidelines for buying PAMs as you evidently do for buying Omegas, you'll be fine.

I've successfully bought and sold several 2nd hand Panerai with no issues. Buy the seller, not the watch.


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Nowadays I do the AD route too much dollars on the line. And am not a gambling man.

The only time I buy 2nd hand now is if it’s a friend watch. 

To the OP just as was said, best to bring it to a Pam SC. Least you’ll know if it’s the real deal. Plus it’s gonna be bad karma if you pass on a fake to the next guy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kindwater (Sep 27, 2016)

seems like you got it from a good dealer, it looks legit to me.e


----------



## richn (Jan 9, 2018)

Looks legit to me, everything is as it should be.


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

New member, two posts, paid 3,500 and then asks if fake, yeah right!


----------



## Clinkinfo (Oct 14, 2016)

Big Vern said:


> New member, two posts, paid 3,500 and then asks if fake, yeah right!


I know this thread is old, but what was the consensus on this one?

And big Vern, please try and remember, whatever you might think of the OP, these types of threads are how the rest of us learn when researching for ourselves on a potential purchase. So please don't just dismiss it, follow it to a concrete conclusion so there rest of us can learn!


----------



## Kimbo1 (Mar 14, 2021)

I know this post is old but the pam is a rep one for sure. Even not one of the best.
Inside is a Decorated Seagull ST36 from where i do know is.

Officine panerai stamp inside is on the wrong place, the mecrometric screw, the swan neck the polish of the wheels abd so on.

There are already much better reps that even on a picture you cannot apot them only if you open and expect the movement to chek out if ia real ETA ot Seagull 

Im sure this peace is a rep even the dial is not gen the pin lever the swiss made is on the wrong position as well overal like i say its not even one from the good reps. And was easy to spot it since i have expirience with Pams 111 exactly.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Kimbo1 said:


> I know this post is old but the pam is a rep one for sure. Even not one of the best.
> Inside is a Decorated Seagull ST36 from where i do know is.
> 
> Officine panerai stamp inside is on the wrong place, the mecrometric screw, the swan neck the polish of the wheels abd so on.
> ...


As it was three years ago I'm sure the OP has worked it out by now?


----------



## OurHour (Jan 26, 2021)

tudor_bjj said:


> Hello!
> I just purchased a Panerai PAM111 from Relojes La Hora Barcelona through Chrono24 for 3500 euros. Can you tell me if it's gen or replica? Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 12958413
> 
> ...


Can you tell us the name of the dealer or the store where you got it?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

OurHour said:


> Can you tell us the name of the dealer or the store where you got it?


🤔

Please see my reply above.


----------



## HansGruber (May 10, 2014)

diablogt said:


> From the photos, your watch is likely to be fake with a gen dial, although obviously you could argue otherwise as only you have the physical watch to inspect. Why not bring it to a store and find out? If you are not sure then tbh, you can never be sure with online photos anyway, unless you bought a fake watch and just came here to screw around.
> 
> Things looking wrong with the watch:
> 
> ...


Agree; the finishing on the caseback is nowhere near where it should be


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

OK, I think the 3 year old thread has run it's course. As a friendly reminder - there is a "Is it real" stickied thread to participate in.


----------

